# Just received: Shigefusa 270mm Kasumi Gyuto w/ custom handle



## pete84

Courtesy of Don. Just arrived in the mail. Probably the biggest and most badass gyuto I've ever laid eyes and hands on. Will be doing a review and pics. Hang tight, stay tuned!


----------



## Don Nguyen

So...... does this mean passaround incoming?


----------



## Crothcipt

I think it's a loaner.


----------

